

JavaScript best practices for simple conditioning - mukech
http://codejets.com/javascript-best-practices-part-1/

======
madhanraj
Nice article.. one of the best reads..!! you can read this too.. :) it is
useful [https://github.com/stevekwan/best-
practices/blob/master/java...](https://github.com/stevekwan/best-
practices/blob/master/javascript/best-practices.md)

do you have any idea to reduce the bounce rate??

